
Show HN: WAPI, a 24-hour live broadcast about dev experience - gkoberger
https://wapi.fm
======
gkoberger
Hey! At ReadMe, we were a bit restless and wanted to find a way to overcome
the boredom. So, we thought it would be fun to invite a bunch of friends
building developer tools on to talk about what goes into building amazing
developer experiences! We'll be broadcasting _live_ for 24 hours straight from
Thursday 11am PST - 11am Friday!

Some guests we have scheduled to stop by include:

Tom Preston-Werner (Founder of Github, Redwood), Ceci Stallsmith (Slack),
Benjamin Stein (Twilio), Eric Willis (Flickr), Andrew Baker (Twilio), Matt
McClure (Mux), JJ and Joe (Zeit/Next.js), the ReadMe team, and a bunch more!

------
didgeoridoo
Can’t listen now but hope you release the recording!

~~~
gkoberger
We will! Not the full 24 hours (...it's hard to create 24 hours of good
content!), but definitely the best hours :)

------
cameroncooper
Awesome stuff Greg! I’ll be tuning in!

